# Replacing the treble hook on a jigging rap



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> FaSnaps & split rings are hard... :lol: :mischeif:
> Gami EWGs are wicked - and Daiichi's are nothing to mess with. :shhh:


If you use split rings the hook gets caught on the line all the time.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

brigeton said:


> If you use split rings the hook gets caught on the line all the time.


not with a soft glow bead, pc. of aquarium tubing or hunk of surgical tubing...


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

wx


sfw1960 said:


> not with a soft glow bead, pc. of aquarium tubing or hunk of surgical tubing...


explain further please.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Put a pc. on the hook shank, fasten your hook - slide tubing up over the split ring - hook stays straight down, I get paid to think outside the box... SO I do when I can for myself.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have never altered a rap for walleye but always remove the treble hook on the #2's and 3's I use for perch. This gets replaced with an aberdeen single hook.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

sfw1960 said:


> Put a pc. on the hook shank, fasten your hook - slide tubing up over the split ring - hook stays straight down, I get paid to think outside the box... SO I do when I can for myself.


Heat shrink tubing also to achieve same goal. Not as colorful but just as effective. Shrubby


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

UTEP said:


> They make so many different treble hooks and none of the shops near me have a decent selection. I was looking for the "Gamakatsu extra wide gap" but I can't find any in size 10. I was told to look for a thin and long shank treble, can anyone else recommend a brand/type?


I bought a 100pk off ebay for 4$ from china #8 red treble hooks...quality is better then what I buy at the local shop even though for 4$ they give you 6 hooks...ebay for the win..and you can pick any size you want and short or long shank....great for stingers for walleye jigging in the spring.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Heat shrink tubing also to achieve same goal. Not as colorful but just as effective. Shrubby


Good call, I've used that before too - it comes in other colors besides black, I have red, green, yellow, blue, white and maybe a few others - my son gave me close to 2000 ft. of it - -since I do electronics installations it's awfully handy for me!

You need some help or a visual Lee??


RAS


----------



## idunnit (Jan 20, 2011)

The hooks are fine IMO. Just take needle nose pliers and pull the shanks a little more open. There are youtube videos on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

idunnit said:


> The hooks are fine IMO. Just take needle nose pliers and pull the shanks a little more open. There are youtube videos on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I agree, they used to be way undersize, but not now. I exclusively use rapalas on one rod while jigging Saginaw Bay eyes, catch tons of fish with factory hook, no problems.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> How common is it while ice-fishing?


I haven’t fished one by casting yet but In Fisherman has done an article or two on it. I think in one of the articles a pro would spot a fish on his graph, back off, and cast to it.
They discuss the other lures like jigging rap and new versions of jigging rap including one recently designed to cast.
I imagine worth a try out near the channel where relatively weed free give them something different to look at.


----------

